

Pay Using Facebook to Become Reality  - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/08/24/pay-using-facebook/

======
rajupp
Final chance for them to make money? That's a sad way of doing it though

~~~
taligent
Facebook had revenue last quarter of $1.18 billion.

Pretty sure they know how to make money.

